
What’s more volatile than Bitcoin? You may be surprised - hippich
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/whats-more-volatile-than-bitcoin-you-may-be-surprised-2018-10-22
======
sleepyburrito
Well no shocker there, the first thing I thought of was Apple

